# Green Paint



## Autumn (Jul 9, 2006)

A piece of green enamel paint has chipped off the sink in my Autosleeper Symbol. Has anyone any idea where I can get the same colour to patch it up?

Autumn


----------



## Penquin (Oct 15, 2007)

Well this is one answer, but not a particularly helpful one I am afraid.

Can you find the piece that has chipped off?

If you can then I believe the colour can be accurately matched by many DIY stores as they have colour matching facilities.

If you cannot find the small piece then approaching the manufacturers should give you the code for the colour paint that they use - if it is an enamel paint you MIGHT be able to match it from the range that Humbrol do for model makers and that are sold through model shops - but that may not be as precise as the manufacture's code.

I hope that you can identify it easily.

Dave


----------



## Autumn (Jul 9, 2006)

That is actually quite helpful. The cooker will have a manufacturer's name, so will check that and find out the colour code. It is a much used green, well, around ten years ago, so there should still be some about.

Thanks.
Autumn


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

It's worth a look on ebay for a used one too.


----------



## Autumn (Jul 9, 2006)

The paint or the cooker 8O 

Only a tiny chip!

Autumn


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

I'd just use any oil based primer and top coat if it before it goes rusty in a close colour for now, you might not even bother to fix it.


----------



## Autumn (Jul 9, 2006)

Oh, it has to be the *exact* colour! What are you thinking?

I am concerned about the rust setting in though.

Autumn


----------



## mendit (May 29, 2011)

AGA cookers do a small enamel patch kit of different colours, have used the black following the instructions it could almost have disappeared they have green but probably not a match for you but just making you aware that a product does exist


----------



## Autumn (Jul 9, 2006)

Thanks. It probably is a universal green - it is the same colour as the 'van sink, where there is also a chip.

Autumn


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

A dab of green Hammerite will make it perfect :lol: :lol: , but get anything on it mean time, even a blob of nail varnish, but remove it before painting, Acetate (nail varnish remover) will be perfect for cleaning it before applying the new finish anyway.

It's a shame that vitreous enamelling isn't as popular these days, as thats what the green really paint is.


----------



## Autumn (Jul 9, 2006)

Ah yes, vitreous enamel, that is the stuff. My research to date has described it as a high temperature porcelain coating - which may be the same as they both melt as glass I suppose, under a high temperature. However, entering vitreous enamel into google has revealed a site selling a repair kit - in what I think is the right green I need, British Racing Green. However, the kit is around £30, so I may shop around further.

Using nail polish remover to clean the area is a good tip. I presume this is the closest to the recommended 'unaturalised alcohol'I will have.

Autumn


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

Autumn said:


> Ah yes, vitreous enamel, that is the stuff. My research to date has described it as a high temperature porcelain coating - which may be the same as they both melt as glass I suppose, under a high temperature. However, entering vitreous enamel into google has revealed a site selling a repair kit - in what I think is the right green I need, British Racing Green. However, the kit is around £30, so I may shop around further.
> 
> Using nail polish remover to clean the area is a good tip. I presume this is the closest to the recommended 'unaturalised alcohol'I will have.
> 
> Autumn


Autumn, the nail polish remover is to remove the nail varnish you need to put on to stop it rusting while you find something, the remover is by coincidence a good cleaner pre paint too.

Acetone is excellent at removing some adhesives too, but beware of where you use it.

The foreign alcohol might come with a kit?


----------

